# Honda Civic Enhancement Detail plus calliper painting



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Honda Civic Enhancement Detail plus calliper painting

This detail was done in 2 parts as the owner came to me first to have his calipers painted then booked in for a enhancement detail

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Lake county 140 mm Glazing pads
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Scholl s17+
Prima Amigo
Swissvax Shield
Carpro eraser
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

Photo of the calipers before I start










The calipers were given 2 coats of red paint before the raised lettering was done with 2 coats of white paint









































































When the car came back the owner had changed the alloys to dynamics pro race alloys and the car had been fitted grand prix kit also.

The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed doing using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth. 
The arches where next and they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth.




























A few shots using my site lights I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Scholl s17+ polish after polishing each panel was given a wipe down with carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car and applied a coat of Prima Amigo using the DA and the lake county pad which was left before being buffed using Uber buffing towels.


































































































































































































































The car was given 2 coats of the Swissvax Shield wax leaving wax to bond for 30min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels.
The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel and also gave the arches coat of hyper dressing and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing. Alloys sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Exhaust`s where cleaned up using Auto Finesse metal polish and 00 grade wire wool

A few finished shots













































































































Here`s a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Shaun.
Calipers look ace too as does the wheels.

:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work Mr. B! Sharp and crisp as ever.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Top work guys, looks great


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work , looks really nice :thumb:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work

Wheels really suit this


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

A civinfo member me thinks:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work mate, Not a fan of the yellow foglight covers.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Not a fan of the car but I am a fan of the detail. Cracking work as always Shaun. Paint work is super sharp with a ton of gloss.

Is it me or would you have thought the calipers would be like that from the factory since they had the raised lettering etc.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Not a fan of the car but I am a fan of the detail. Cracking work as always Shaun. Paint work is super sharp with a ton of gloss.
> 
> Is it me or would you have thought the calipers would be like that from the factory since they had the raised lettering etc.


The calipers come from factory non painted but i agree with the raised lettering already there then they should have been finished with paint.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work mate, Not a fan of the yellow foglight covers.


Lol i make and supply them for civinfo members, other colours too though


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's stunning Shaun! Looks mega!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

wanner69 said:


> The calipers come from factory non painted but i agree with the raised lettering already there then they should have been finished with paint.


Just seems a bit of a half bum job when looks are so important with a hot hatch.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Really nice detail, wasnt to keen on the team dynamics wheels to start with, but after the detail and finishing touches they suit it now


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely job on a lovely spaceship, yellow fog covers FTW


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Cracking job:thumb:, really like the team dynamics on the Type R.



Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work mate, Not a fan of the yellow foglight covers.


I'm with you mate, why would anybody want to make and supply them.



Soul Hudson said:


> Just seems a bit of a half bum job when looks are so important with a hot hatch.


Honda cutting costs, its Japanese cousin, the FD2 comes with brembo calipers as standard.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work Shaun


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

DOBE said:


> Cracking job:thumb:, really like the team dynamics on the Type R.
> 
> I'm with you mate, why would anybody want to make and supply them.
> 
> Lol dobe:thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

wanner69 said:


> Lol dobe:thumb:


 I've probably jinxed myself now wanner and will end up smashing one of my fogs.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Not bad Mr B, not bad....


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

DOBE said:


> I've probably jinxed myself now wanner and will end up smashing one of my fogs.


I hope not dobe,although other colours for you to choose from :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## boredstudent3 (Mar 5, 2012)

very stunning.

great to see regular cars get proper treatment as well and not just the exotics or supercars.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top turnaround


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

I,m liking this one lots . Top work again Shaun .


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

What paint did you use for the calipers? did you laquer them? my GTI has red calipers which are pink at the mo. Its on my to do list to sort them


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

ben said:


> What paint did you use for the calipers? did you laquer them? my GTI has red calipers which are pink at the mo. Its on my to do list to sort them


I use hammerite paints matey:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure how this past me by lol. Great work as always dude


----------

